# Gene Cafe issue



## Steve Miller (6 mo ago)

I can't seem to find an answer, hoping someone here can help...

Recently my roaster started making a noise i can't really explain. Almost a whistle, but not piercing. I thought it was the heating element, but changing it hasn't helped. 

The noise doesn't immediately start when the roaster begins working, but starts up shortly after. 

Wondering if anyone has had this issue? Or if there's an idea what I might try next?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Bearings ???


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As @Rincewind said possibly bearings. Strip down , clean and lubricate bearings.


----------



## pmDune (6 mo ago)

A good cleaning and lubrication will almost certainly help. If there is any residue built up in the bearings or even in the air path... Whistling can happen. I'm always amazed at how much chaff bits i blow out, even when I think it's clean.


----------



## Steve Miller (6 mo ago)

So, I've not been able to get to taking this thing apart again, but finally got around to it tonight. I see one bearing is a little off. Instead of being perfectly round, on one side it has just slightly taken off some, and is squared off. I mean it's very slight. Would this cause my noise? I'm going to clean it up, but thought maybe I should order some more if that might be the issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Steve Miller said:


> ...Instead of being perfectly round, on one side it has just slightly taken off some, and is squared off...


Oh dear that's not good


----------



## pmDune (6 mo ago)

That doesn't sound good to me, either. I would get in contact with the manufacturer.


----------



## pmDune (6 mo ago)

Any response?


----------



## Steve Miller (6 mo ago)

Sorry, I didn't see these responses. No real update. I replaced the bad bearing, but the noise continues. I have contacted them again to see if they have a possible solution, so we'll see what comes of that.


----------

